# Canon Rebel T3, advice needed



## SpiritProductions (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi there. I own a Cannon Rebel T3, I need help. I am a night club photographer and am a freelance, self taught photographer, now what I am asking is, Everytime I take pictures of artists performing it  comes out all blurry trippy, with trails. I want to know how not to get it like that :/.

Some examples
Canon Help - Imgur

Settings I'm working with. 

A/V
Stabilizer/OFF
Autofocus/OFF
Quality/L 12M 4272X2848
ISO/AUTO
WB/AUTO
F.56
Lens/stock.

I've been doing photography for about couple years. Just started using a DSLR I guess I'm asking for what lenses, special settings or even tips or advice, anything helps. 
Thank you!
SP~


----------



## Derrel (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, in Av mode, or *A*perture* v*alue priority as Canon calls it, the lens was set to f/5.6, which is a moderately big light-admitting aperture. ISO was set to Automatic, not sure what ISO was selected. Basically, with the 18-55mm kit zoom lens, the aperture options range from f/3.5 at 18mm wide-angle, to f/5.6 at the longer ranges...which is like...well...not very much in the way of light-gathering ability. The shutter speed is slowish, hence the trippy blurry effect.

You'd probably like a "faster-aperture" lens, something that opens up wider, allowing in MUCH more light. STarting at f/5.6, a lens that opens to f/4 would allow in TWICE as much light; an f/2.8 lens would allow four times as much; and f/2 lens would allow in EIGHT times more light. So...maybe consider that a "fast lens" would be a good investment for club work.

Another issue is the ISO in use. AUTO ISO can shift the ISO up or down; try using higher ISO levels, set manually, like 1,250 or 1,600 ISO.


----------



## SpiritProductions (Nov 15, 2014)

Big thank you Derrel. Thanks for taking your time to answer my question. Any lens you recommend?


----------

